# Walleye Run?



## FLYKING02 (Mar 22, 2021)

Yesterday I was fishing a tributary off of the Kalamazoo river when I struck up a conversation from a local. We got to talkin and at one point he mentioned that there is a walleye run in January. I'm not a huge walleye angler, but I was curious. What are the numbers like? Will walleye travel all the way up these tributaries? I'm a pretty avid steelhead fisherman, but I can't say I've ever seen walleye in tributaries like this. Is it worth making the drive to fish for them?


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Incorrect comment on my part.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

What I can say is, when I went to buy bait at MainstreamTackle and Outdoors in Galesburg, saying I was planning on a day with the Kzoo on the lake side of the dam, he was like, "You know we see some pretty decent walleye there this time of year. Why don't you throw a perch pattern stickbait to try for some?" That was a few weeks ago.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

riverwart said:


> Inland walleye season is closed during January.


No it definitely is not lol. Closes March 15th opens last Saturday in April


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

Basically all the rivers in West Michigan get runs of Walleyes from Lake Michigan, some of these Walleyes can be true trophies. Some will show up in January/February, a lot more show up once the season is closed and are gone before it opens back up...


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Always seems like I catch myself first walleye when steelhead fishing on the 15th March…..


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

bansheejoel said:


> No it definitely is not lol. Closes March 15th opens last Saturday in April


Complete brain gap on my part, embarrassed to say the least.


----------



## FLYKING02 (Mar 22, 2021)

What are the numbers like? Are the numbers comparable to salmon or steelhead runs?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

They dont stack in a spot like king salmon do
More dispersed than that
Course my main experience are the flint and Huron rivers and not the kzoo...you can def get em...if it is a warmer February it can be pretty good while still legal.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I think yer source of information may not be very educated about the subject.

There is not a "run" of walleye in January. There may be spots where they tend to congregate, but you would have to work to find that spot.

It's not a "run" in the true sense. Such as how it's worth it for some people to travel to the Betsie for the salmon run, or spring walleye in the Detroit River.

Good luck if you get after them. I have heard there can be good fishing in December for them in spots.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I know in Indiana they get big eyes in December throwing rapala stick baits. The colder the weather the better. I’ve seen some big river eyes caught in 20degree temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

They _can_ be there. If they were in thick and heavy and were easy to catch the steel headers would get them often enough that it would be a thing. But they don't, they only get them often enough to be mildly surprising even on the Mo. If you want to target river walleye in January you're much better off on the east side rivers that have good year round numbers and huge spring runs. As a change of pace the Kzoo might be fun but I wouldn't have very high expectations.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

FLYKING02 said:


> What are the numbers like? Are the numbers comparable to salmon or steelhead runs?


MDNR takes eggs from Muskegon walleyes during the closed season .


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I've caught some on the Rabbit while fishing for steelhead. IDK. if they're lake run fish or not. I've never eaten one from there. Always put them back. Lots of advisories for the Kal watershed. 
The stairs at Allegan people fight over that spot. Seen a lot of walleyes "hooked" there. Not my thing. I'm a pretty non confrontational guy and prefer to stay away from the crowds.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I've only ever heard rumors of walleye in the rabbit. It would stand to reason that they should be there, but I never see any at the Hamilton dam where they should be, especially in March/April


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Some huge Walleyes are caught in the Grand, Muskegon, and Manistee rivers by Steelhead fishermen, each year. Mostly when the season is closed. You've got less than 3 weeks til that happens.


----------

